# How often do you lube your cubes with silicone spray?



## HALLU (Dec 7, 2009)

The question is simple. How often? I've find that I need to re-lube my cubes, but I just don't know when to do it or how often.

Help appreciated 

Malte


----------



## retr0 (Dec 7, 2009)

I think once a month would suffice. I haven't used silicone spray at all in any of my puzzles yet. I like to dissolve the plastic with vaseline. I find that to be wickedly-awesome. It's lubricant and it dissolves the plastic to make the puzzle somewhat smoother. Creaky springs don't bother me. Springs are easy to replace.

I digress, once a month would be sufficient imo. Once a fortnight tops.


----------



## Zubon (Dec 7, 2009)

I find that different cubes need lubing more often than others.

My AII cube has raised tracks which means that the lube slides off and goes into other parts of the cube. This means that I have to lube it every couple of days.

My FII which I also like is light and smooth and rarely needs lubing. It is fast enough for me.

Actually, sometimes when I just lube, I turn so fast my lookahead gets worse and my times go down.

Just feel the cube, try it freshly lubed and lube it again when you feel it is slowing you down again.


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 7, 2009)

First time I lube a cube, I normally feel a massive difference (if it wasn't pre-lubed).
But after that, if I let it dry out, they usually still move pretty good, and I don't feel much difference from lubing them repeatedly. Of course, maybe it varies from cube to cube, but sometimes I think once can be enough.


----------



## Daniel Que (Dec 7, 2009)

I used a Studio cube for a long time. I found that the more often I popped my cube, the shorter the time between lubes, though I would usually only need to lube it once or twice a month. When it pops, I can immediately tell that it gets slightly slower, but maybe it's just knowing that it popped (which annoys me) that makes me think that it's worse.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 8, 2009)

i never lube my cube with silicon spray.


i use jig-a-loo


----------



## Lofty (Dec 8, 2009)

Depends on the cube. My OH cube I don't lube at all. Its so used that it doesn't need lube. 
Other cubes I just lube whenever the cube feels like it needs lube.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 8, 2009)

My Type A seemed to get worse when I lubed it, as did my Mini C. My Mini C is brilliant now though, so I'm hoping my type A will follow suit.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 8, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> My Type A seemed to get worse when I lubed it, as did my Mini C. My Mini C is brilliant now though, so I'm hoping my type A will follow suit.



miniC is always brilliant...


----------



## blah (Dec 8, 2009)

Twice every five days.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 8, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > My Type A seemed to get worse when I lubed it, as did my Mini C. My Mini C is brilliant now though, so I'm hoping my type A will follow suit.
> ...


I know, but it got really sticky and a bit naff after I lubricated it. It is great now, about 2 weeks later.


----------



## Forte (Dec 8, 2009)

YO DANIEL (QUE)

To tell the truth, I rarely lube my cubes except at the beginning. My cube is lubed in three month periods or something


----------



## rookie (Dec 8, 2009)

yea me too, i only lube cubes to break them in... adding lube in produces drag until it dries up


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 8, 2009)

Once


----------



## HALLU (Dec 8, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> i never lube my cube with silicon spray.
> 
> 
> i use jig-a-loo



Jig-A-Loo isn't available in Denmark as far as I know, thus the silicon spray


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 8, 2009)

When required.


----------



## Edward (Dec 8, 2009)

It really depends on the cube. My store-bought I almost never have to lube, but my hybrid cube, I lube and clean every 5 days or so. I generally only lube my cubes when they need to be lubed (I can feel it).


----------



## Omniscient (Dec 8, 2009)

CII= 0 times 
A= once a month 
AIII= 0 times 
C4y= 1 once a year 
Rubik's studio = 5 times a month  
F,FII= 0 times


----------



## Owen (Dec 8, 2009)

Whenever my cube needs it, which is usually after I lose it, and then find it (Happens a lot).


----------



## kooixh (Dec 8, 2009)

when i got a cube that is hard to turn


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 8, 2009)

Some cubes of mine like the c4u 3x3x4 don't need lubing at all.
I don't have a set amount of time, I just spray when it feels stiff.


----------

